# Major DC character to 'come out of the closet'



## Xaosin (May 24, 2012)

> DC Comics plans to reintroduce a character as gay in a future issue, it has been revealed.
> 
> Co-publisher Dan DiDio previously said that the company would not change the sexual orientation of an existing superhero and would bring in a new one altogether.
> 
> ...




I have too many feels about this.


----------



## Narcissus (May 24, 2012)

Read about this a few days ago. Probably belongs in the Comic section though.


----------



## Bishop (May 24, 2012)

Probably the dude that wears that skin-tight uniform made of spandex.


----------



## Mael (May 24, 2012)

Gonna be a gay too...sorry yuri lovers.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (May 24, 2012)

I only have one question, why?


----------



## Petes12 (May 24, 2012)

Calling the pre-2006 batwoman a 'favorite' is just a bit of a stretch. She was around for, what, a year? To be a terrible love interest for batman after someone accused batman of being gay. she's popular now though.


----------



## Hand Banana (May 24, 2012)

Better fucking not be the Flash


----------



## Mider T (May 24, 2012)

Tsukiyomi said:


> I only have one question, why?



So DC can show that it's modern.


----------



## Petes12 (May 24, 2012)

insert martian manhunter joke here btw


----------



## Mael (May 24, 2012)

Tsukiyomi said:


> I only have one question, why?



Marvel did a gay wedding.  DC's gotta keep up with the Joneses of looking open. 



Hand Banana said:


> Better fucking not be the Flash



Seriously.


----------



## Coteaz (May 24, 2012)

You mean they all weren't gay already?


----------



## Saufsoldat (May 24, 2012)




----------



## Petes12 (May 24, 2012)

I'm still guessing alan scott

If flash were gay it would be no loss his relationships are boring as shit (goes for both barry and wally- who's in limbo cus he suuuuucks)


----------



## Nikushimi (May 24, 2012)

Oh boy, more pointless revisionism just for the sake of being gratuitously Liberal.

Mind you, I have no problem with homosexuality. But this is just stupid and pointless. Sexual orientation was never a focal point for any of these characters, and I'm pretty sure all of them had opposite-sex love interests at one point anyway.


----------



## Patchouli (May 24, 2012)

I bet it's Batman.


----------



## Nikushimi (May 24, 2012)

Ms. T said:


> I bet it's Batman.



That would ruin every single joke about him and Robin ever.

Because they would no longer just be jokes.


----------



## Slayer (May 24, 2012)

Going to be wonder woman. She used to live on an island of all girls. That's the only logical chose. 



Nikushimi said:


> 'm pretty sure all of them had opposite-sex love interests at one point anyway.



You would be correct, however this is a reboot. Nigh everything in the past about these character's are changing.


----------



## Mael (May 24, 2012)

Petes12 said:


> I'm still guessing alan scott
> 
> If flash were gay it would be no loss his relationships are boring as shit (goes for both barry and wally- who's in limbo cus he suuuuucks)



Boy u just mad Wally stuck it to the Infallible Batmanz in that one issue.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 24, 2012)

Tsukiyomi said:


> I only have one question, why?


Capitalize on the popularity of gay culture. Get the gay readers. Make money. Protect their image. Make money. Boost their image. Get attention from anti-gay people. Make money. Get attention from pro-gay people. Get attention from the media.  Make money.


It's working so far.


----------



## Stalin (May 24, 2012)

Probably will be just one of the popular b characters.


----------



## Hand Banana (May 24, 2012)

Didn't they just do a gay wedding in Archie? Comics are sure getting gay now a days. What's next, Garfield?


----------



## Narcissus (May 24, 2012)

Tsukiyomi said:


> I only have one question, why?



Not sure myself, but it could be an attempt to gain favor the LGBT audience. As I understand, Marvel is getting good feedback for their Young Avengers' Wiccan and Hulking.

Though I don't know why they just don't make a new characters, like Bunker, instead of switching the sexuality of an already established character.


----------



## Petes12 (May 24, 2012)

Mael said:


> Boy u just mad Wally stuck it to the Infallible Batmanz in that one issue.



I forgot about that, was that waid? It must've been waid, he loves to wank off to his own characters moralizing. 

No I just think wally's kids were the stupidest idea ever.

So stupid that they've erased wally now


----------



## hmph (May 24, 2012)

My guess is that it's Green Lantern that lights up their nights.

**


----------



## Bishop (May 24, 2012)

It would make since to be Wonder Woman, I thought she was a proud lesbian already.


----------



## Petes12 (May 24, 2012)

Narcissus said:


> Not sure myself, but it could be an attempt to gain favor the LGBT audience. As I understand, Marvel is getting good feedback for their Young Avengers' Wiccan and Hulking.
> 
> Though I don't know why they just don't make a new characters, like Bunker, instead of switching the sexuality of an already established character.



could go on about how its more powerful to have an actual popular character that's gay rather than some nobody. 

but, given that I'm 90% certain its alan scott, the golden age green lantern, it'll be because the writer of the book starring him (earth 2, about golden age heroes on a parallel earth reintroduced as new heroes) is James Robinson. And James is big on diversifying his casts and trying to add diversity to the superhero world to make it more realistic.


----------



## Bioness (May 24, 2012)

Also saw this a few days ago, should be interesting at first, but later it will become unimportant to the plot as it should be.


----------



## Petes12 (May 24, 2012)

Bishop said:


> It would make since to be Wonder Woman, I thought she was a proud lesbian already.



She's had boyfriends but there's been some implied bi-ness going on in the past. Mainly when Simone wrote her.


----------



## TenshiNeko (May 24, 2012)

I think it should be the Thing. Tough muscle rock-like guy, so he won't be a stereotype gay. I just hope they don't make him a cross-dresser


----------



## hmph (May 24, 2012)

How could any man date a woman who could make him tell the truth?


----------



## Stalin (May 24, 2012)

The article said it would be a dude.


----------



## Narcissus (May 24, 2012)

Petes12 said:


> could go on about how its more powerful to have an actual popular character that's gay rather than some nobody.


I get that, but they could take a nobody and make them popular, like they've done with their other LGBT characters. But then you'd still be right, using an already big named character will have a bigger impact.

Kind of like when J.K. Rowling announced Dumbledore was gay. 


> but, given that I'm 90% certain its alan scott, the golden age green lantern, it'll be because the writer of the book starring him (earth 2, about golden age heroes on a parallel earth reintroduced as new heroes) is James Robinson. And James is big on diversifying his casts and trying to add diversity to the superhero world to make it more realistic.



Diversity and realism is always good. I just hope they won't make too big of a deal out of it.





TenshiNeko said:


> I think it should be the Thing. Tough muscle rock-like guy, so he won't be a stereotype gay. I just hope they don't make him a cross-dresser


The Thing is Marvel, not DC.


----------



## Petes12 (May 24, 2012)

Doesn't seem like they intended to. Someone at a convention asked them why with the relaunch they'd switch everything about a character except sexuality, so they said 'well we've got a guy being reintroduced next month'

And then it became a media thing


----------



## Hand Banana (May 24, 2012)

Narcissus, its not that serious.


----------



## Patchouli (May 24, 2012)

Hand Banana said:


> Narcissus, its not that serious.



The sexual orientation of imaginary men in spandex is a very serious issue.


----------



## Hatifnatten (May 24, 2012)

>reading comix


----------



## Narcissus (May 24, 2012)

Hand Banana said:


> Narcissus, its not that serious.



This isn't me being serious.


----------



## Banhammer (May 24, 2012)

it's probably ciborg


Still, they're no Archie


----------



## Hand Banana (May 24, 2012)

Ms. T said:


> The sexual orientation of imaginary men in spandex is a very serious issue.




Aren't you a girl? Your user name gave that away. Ha +1.



Narcissus said:


> This isn't me being serious.



Listen, Narcissus. I know you. You know you. And I know you know that I know you. So why go through this?


----------



## Bellville (May 24, 2012)

Petes12 said:


> I'm still guessing alan scott
> 
> If flash were gay it would be no loss his relationships are boring as shit (goes for both barry and wally- who's in limbo cus he suuuuucks)



Wait... but isn't his son gay()?

Incoming gay father-son duo of sorts?


----------



## Jiggly Jilly (May 24, 2012)

Gays are icky.


----------



## Gunners (May 24, 2012)

Petes12 said:


> I'm still guessing alan scott
> 
> If flash were gay it would be no loss his relationships are boring as shit (goes for both barry and wally- *who's in limbo cus he suuuuucks*)


*Negged* In all seriousness you're wrong, regardless of whether or not you think their relationships are important aspects of the respective characters.


----------



## Mael (May 24, 2012)

Gunners said:


> *Negged* In all seriousness you're wrong, regardless of whether or not you think their relationships are important aspects of the respective characters.



Bing to the fucking o.  If anyone actually read Wally West's Flash, they'd understand that more than once has his relationship with Linda Park propelled his character development not to mention saving him from the Speed Force more than once.  Linda Park also learns to lighten up thanks to him.


----------



## Narcissus (May 24, 2012)

Jiggly Jilly said:


> Gays are icky.


----------



## dr_shadow (May 24, 2012)

Would love if it was Batman, given Bruce Wayne's playboy lifestyle. He's been in denial all the time...

Superman would be bravest since he's the oldest hero.


----------



## AfterGlow (May 24, 2012)

I can assure you it won't be one of the house-hold names. Supes, Bats, WW, MM, GL and those around that level are off the table.

It's probably somebody around Booster Gold's level.


----------



## Masaki (May 24, 2012)

I hope it's Aquaman.

Or better yet, Booster Gold

Edit: Hivemind, Afterglow.  Hivemind.


----------



## AfterGlow (May 24, 2012)

Masaki said:


> I hope it's Aquaman.
> 
> Or better yet, Booster Gold
> 
> Edit: Hivemind, Afterglow.  Hivemind.



Freeeeaky


----------



## Spock (May 24, 2012)

Why does it have to be an existing character ? Why not just introduce a new gay character ?

Please don't be Bruce.


----------



## Roman (May 24, 2012)

Bishop said:


> Probably the dude that wears that skin-tight uniform made of spandex.



That would mean they're all gay 



Nikushimi said:


> Oh boy, more pointless revisionism just for the sake of being gratuitously Liberal.







Bishop said:


> Mind you, I have no problem with homosexuality. But this is just stupid and pointless. Sexual orientation was never a focal point for any of these characters, and I'm pretty sure all of them had opposite-sex love interests at one point anyway.



I agree. I encourage homosexuality but I just thing DC is trying too hard to be progressive here. I think it would've just been better to introduce a new character who would reveal himself to be a homosexual rather than change the sexuality of any of the existing ones.

Mind you, I don't read DC or Marvel because of all the interchangeable timelines. It's really confusing. I hear there's a black Spider Man now? Geez 


Wrong franchise


----------



## Burke (May 24, 2012)

Its gotta be booster


----------



## AfterGlow (May 24, 2012)

Booster Gay and Billy the flying Butt-Plug.



Make it happen DC.


----------



## AlphaRooster (May 24, 2012)

Didn't Marvel do this with the Beast a few years ago? I remember it failed horribly.


----------



## kazuri (May 24, 2012)

Doing things like this just to do it is stupid. Unless they have a really good story, its going to come across as random asspull like dumbledore. I personally have nothing against dumbledore(or anyone..) being gay, but just randomly stating it years after the character was created, just seemed stupid.


----------



## Emperor Joker (May 24, 2012)

Bellville said:


> Wait... but isn't his son gay()?
> 
> Incoming gay father-son duo of sorts?



Obsidian more than likely no longer exists (same with Jade, Alan Scott's Daughter) due to Flashpoint and all the Earth 2 characters being redone from the ground up


----------



## Glued (May 24, 2012)

It will probably be Plastic Man, since has yet to appear after the Reboot.

Unfortunately.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 24, 2012)

AlphaRooster said:


> Didn't Marvel do this with the Beast a few years ago? I remember it failed horribly.



Beast?No just no.


----------



## Glued (May 24, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Beast?No just no.



Beast merely said he was gay in order for his girlfriend to get away from him. She was incredibly... clingy.


----------



## Glued (May 24, 2012)

TenshiNeko said:


> I think it should be the Thing. Tough muscle rock-like guy, so he won't be a stereotype gay. I just hope they don't make him a cross-dresser



Actually in Ultimate Universe Johnny tricked Ben Grimm into wearing a dress and in Marvel Adventures, put him in a Maid's outfit while he was sleeping.

Ben however always likes the ladies.

Alicia Masters, Sharon Venture, Debbie Green, Thundra.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 24, 2012)

Not going to be any Major characters from the Big 7.


----------



## tnorbo (May 24, 2012)

bets its fucking batman, always knew something was off..


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 24, 2012)

Catwoman and Him get it on within the first few issues of her series.


----------



## tnorbo (May 24, 2012)

Huey Freeman said:


> Catwoman and Him get it on within the first few issues of her series.



he's in denial


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 24, 2012)

tnorbo said:


> he's in denial



Or has been converted, since its Catwoman .


----------



## The Weeknd (May 24, 2012)

No one from the Justice League of course...


----------



## Masaki (May 24, 2012)

Maybe Captain Marvel!  He is at that age after all.


----------



## The Weeknd (May 24, 2012)

Oh, it's Red Tornado.

Gay robots anyone?


----------



## アストロ (May 24, 2012)

Jason Todd / Robin / Red Hood 

[YOUTUBE]VRiX5Mh2Y[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ceria (May 24, 2012)

Tsukiyomi said:


> I only have one question, why?



For the same reason that JK Rowling made Dumbledore gay. attention-whoring when everything to date hasn't depicted him in that manner in the very slightest.


----------



## iander (May 24, 2012)

I know it won't be but I really really hope it is Superman.  Conservatives would be crying about the gay mafia taking over DC.  Would be glorious.


----------



## アストロ (May 24, 2012)

Poison Ivy and Harley Quinn.


----------



## Keile (May 24, 2012)

Is it Batman?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 24, 2012)

INB4 it's a literal closet.


Ben Grimm said:


> Beast merely said he was gay in order for his girlfriend to get away from him. She was incredibly... clingy.



Oh, that makes sense.
Him actually being gay fits nowhere in what I know about him.


----------



## TenshiNeko (May 24, 2012)

tnorbo said:


> bets its fucking batman, always knew something was off..


Isn't Robin supposed to be underage?


----------



## Gunners (May 24, 2012)

Ceria said:


> For the same reason that JK Rowling made Dumbledore gay. attention-whoring when everything to date hasn't depicted him in that manner in the very slightest.


To be honest Dumbledore being gay is not far-fetched, before J.K Rowling's announcement my Mum thought he was based on how he described Dumbledore coupled with his flamboyant style.

Anyway his attraction to Grindlewald makes sense retrospectively in the sense that he was the only person alive who could engage with him. He probably viewed regular humans the same way view monkeys.


----------



## Raiden (May 24, 2012)

I doubt they'd mess with Superman or Batman. It's going to be one of the sub par characters.


----------



## Oturan (May 24, 2012)

it's superman, his hair is far too perfect for a straight man


----------



## Petes12 (May 24, 2012)

Ceria said:


> For the same reason that JK Rowling made Dumbledore gay. attention-whoring when everything to date hasn't depicted him in that manner in the very slightest.



dude was totally in love with harry

more seriously he wasn't depicted leaning one way or the other, his sex life was never a plot point


----------



## Karsh (May 24, 2012)

All of their suits look pretty gay so it it could be anyone


----------



## Superrazien (May 24, 2012)

Wonder Woman seems like a carpet diver.


----------



## MasterSitsu (May 24, 2012)

star wars has it covered.


----------



## Sasuke Uchiha (May 25, 2012)

I think it will be Batman or Superman. To guys who get girls on them but never "deliver"......gay.


----------



## Petes12 (May 25, 2012)

Batman's got a kid


----------



## Sasuke Uchiha (May 25, 2012)

Petes12 said:


> Batman's got a kid



Gay Father's don't exist


----------



## Seto Kaiba (May 25, 2012)

Sasuke Uchiha said:


> I think it will be Batman or Superman. To guys who get girls on them but never "deliver"......gay.



Much like Sasuke.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 25, 2012)




----------



## dummy plug (May 25, 2012)

why do they have to break the hearts of the hero's loyal fans, whichever hero it is?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 25, 2012)

dummy plug said:


> why do they have to break the hearts of the hero's loyal fans, whichever hero it is?



Don't worry it's aquaman.


----------



## dummy plug (May 25, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Don't worry it's aquaman.



lol i knew there was something _fishy_ with that guy


----------



## Petes12 (May 25, 2012)

Aquaman is pretty popular right now in comic circles. It's actually been outselling x-men


----------



## アストロ (May 25, 2012)

When are they going to officially announce it?


----------



## T7 Bateman (May 25, 2012)

Hand Banana said:


> Better fucking not be the Flash



Why did I think it was him right off


----------



## mali (May 25, 2012)

Aquaman//.


----------



## Jessica (May 25, 2012)

I hope it is Batman because I think he's weird for dragging a boy in tights around with him all the time.


----------



## dream (May 25, 2012)

It's going to be Robin.


----------



## Mintaka (May 25, 2012)

Jessica said:


> I hope it is Batman because I think he's weird for dragging a boy in tights around with him all the time.


Wouldn't that make him a p*d*p**** to?


----------



## Stalin (May 25, 2012)

Doesn't batman have a married-to-the-job mentality.


----------



## Bluebeard (May 25, 2012)

Not going to be Aquaman. 

Unless they want to ruin his marriage which actually wouldn't be that suprising.


----------



## Petes12 (May 25, 2012)

yes, and its implied his true love is catwoman.


----------



## Stalin (May 25, 2012)

It would be pretty useless to make batman gay, unless you want to do a star crossed lovers romance.


----------



## Raidoton (May 25, 2012)




----------



## Lebron Flocka James (May 25, 2012)

_*WHY?

Why not just make a new gay character rather then mess up a old and loved one?*_


----------



## Skywalker (May 25, 2012)

Seems like a very pointless thing to do.


----------



## Goshinki (May 25, 2012)

If its batman or superman then it will  easily be one of the biggest mistakes made in comic book history.


----------



## Milo- (May 25, 2012)

So, when are they going to reveal that one of them is an illegal mexican immigrant? As a Mexican, it offends me that illegal immigrants get no representation in the comics world.


----------



## Petes12 (May 25, 2012)

Stalin said:


> It would be pretty useless to make batman gay, unless you want to do a star crossed lovers romance.



DC doesn't have the balls to do it with any ACTUAL iconic character. If they did, batman is realistically the only guy for whom romance isn't a big factor of his character. But they won't do that. 

People in this thread are really overreacting. And crying omg they're gunna ruin the character if hes gay! smacks just a little bit of prejudice


----------



## Judas (May 25, 2012)

Whatever   .


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 25, 2012)

Milo- said:


> So, when are they going to reveal that one of them is an illegal mexican immigrant? As a Mexican, it offends me that illegal immigrants get no representation in the comics world.


What do you mean?  Superman's an illegal alien and he's debatable the most well known superhero in the world.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (May 25, 2012)

It generally amuses me, though doesn't suprise me, that there are a ton of lesbian characters at DC (Batwoman, Renee Montoya, Thunder, Grace Choi, some others I forget right now...) but the only gay male I know of is a very minor guy on a minor team who I know almost nothing about.

Marvel is a little better, Billy and Teddy from the Young Avengers being probably the most prominent LGBT characters in the Marvelverse but there are still more gay and bi-sexual ladies than gay dudes.

But yeah, it's intresting but DC has fucked up everything lately so I'm not hopeful.


----------



## Petes12 (May 25, 2012)

DC's got bunker, midnighter and apollo right now, used to have that loser obsidian but he's been wiped out by the reboot with his loser sister jade, another win for the new 52. can't help but feel like i'm forgetting someone


----------



## Petes12 (May 25, 2012)

ps:





The Pink Ninja said:


> But yeah, it's intresting but DC has fucked up everything lately so I'm not hopeful.



that's not fair, creatively the quality is way higher now than it was a year ago. the editors trying their best to ruin everything i'd agree with


----------



## AfterGlow (May 25, 2012)

Midnighter & Apollo are way, way cooler than Batty Man and Superduper Man.



DC should just promote them instead of outing some other random hero.
Unless it's Booster Gold. Please let it be Booster Gold.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (May 25, 2012)

Petes12 said:


> ps:
> 
> that's not fair, creatively the quality is way higher now than it was a year ago. the editors trying their best to ruin everything i'd agree with



Don't agree and they ruined the continuity of a lot of great lines and characters.


----------



## Petes12 (May 25, 2012)

DC used to have like 4 legitimately good books

Now they have at least 12.. the editorial timeline fuckups with batman are the only thing that bug me.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (May 25, 2012)

Petes12 said:


> DC used to have like 4 legitimately good books
> 
> Now they have at least 12.. the editorial timeline fuckups with batman are the only thing that bug me.



I don't agree.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 25, 2012)

Aqua-man. That is all.


----------



## AfterGlow (May 25, 2012)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Aqua-man. That is all.



I'd feel sad for his wife...


----------



## Ceria (May 25, 2012)

MasterSitsu said:


> star wars has it covered.



where in that galaxy far far away are there gays?


----------



## Narcissus (May 25, 2012)

Petes12 said:


> Aquaman is pretty popular right now in comic circles. It's actually been outselling x-men



Yeah, I was at the comic book store a few days ago, and the owner was telling me about that, and how the writers seem to be playing on the jokes about Aquaman in the comic itself. 

I was considering on getting it.





The Pink Ninja said:


> Marvel is a little better, Billy and Teddy from the Young Avengers being probably the most prominent LGBT characters in the Marvelverse but there are still more gay and bi-sexual ladies than gay dudes.


Along with Northstar. Isn't he supposed to be getting married?

But yeah, I can think of a lot more gay females, which is fine.


----------



## ImperatorMortis (May 25, 2012)

Man, I can already tell this is going to be incredibly stupid.


----------



## Hand Banana (May 25, 2012)

The Pink Ninja said:


> I don't agree.



I disagree with your disagree.


----------



## Chibason (May 25, 2012)

It's Martian Manhunter. He's a super gay superhero Alien

Minds will be blown


----------



## Palpatine (May 25, 2012)

Hawkman


----------



## TSC (May 25, 2012)

Nikushimi said:


> Oh boy, more pointless revisionism just for the sake of being gratuitously Liberal.
> 
> Mind you, I have no problem with homosexuality. But this is just stupid and pointless. Sexual orientation was never a focal point for any of these characters, and I'm pretty sure all of them had opposite-sex love interests at one point anyway.



This. One of few peeves i Have with many of these comic companies is the need to force feed in politics and their obvious liberal bias.





Palpatine said:


> Hawkman



I think you're confusing homosexual with bestiality


----------



## Blue (May 25, 2012)

Has to be Martian Manhunter; besides the obvious double entendre, it's conveniently .


----------



## Elias (May 25, 2012)

It's going to be either Vibe / Captain Marvel or Alan Scott (GL)


----------



## Keile (May 27, 2012)

Martian MotherFucking Manhunter is not even human. It should be Batman.


----------



## Jeefus (May 27, 2012)

Mael said:


> Marvel did a gay wedding.  DC's gotta keep up with the Joneses of looking open.
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously.




Thought so too


----------



## Blue (May 27, 2012)

Keile said:


> Martian MotherFucking Manhunter is not even human. It should be Batman.



That's the point. They don't have to deal with half as much backlash because they can just be like "eh, buttsex is normal on Mars".

It should be Batman, however.


----------



## アストロ (May 27, 2012)

when is this thing going to be officially announced?


----------



## Sunuvmann (May 27, 2012)

I don't know the major mythos but lessee

Aquaman? Unlikely, married
Superman? Lol Lois has too long been a thing
Hal Jordan? Nah. Lol. Star Saphire
Guy or John? Plausible, idk their character histories enough
Bruce Wayne? Well there's been a lot about him and robin...so a tad too obvious
Flash? Unlikely. The whole wife thing.
Cyborg? Also plausible


So John Stewart, Guy Gardner or Cyborg are most likely. I'd put most money on Cyborg.


----------



## mali (May 27, 2012)

Batman tapped Catwoman so I doubt its him.


----------



## AfterGlow (May 27, 2012)

Sunuvmann said:


> I don't know the major mythos but lessee
> 
> Aquaman? Unlikely, married
> Superman? Lol Lois has too long been a thing
> ...



I was thinking about Guy, but isn't he in love with... Whatserface, one of the girls in Justice League International?

John Stewart, well, having a character which is both gay and black, now that would be progressive. So I doubt it 

Cyborg? Yeah, totally plausible and very likely.

Still hoping for Booster Gay though.


----------



## The Weeknd (May 27, 2012)

Guy Gardner has hard nipples like me, so obviously not him.

Cyborg? Too much of a badass in Teen Titans.


----------



## mali (May 27, 2012)

Guy Gardner being would be so lulsome 






But only for a bit


----------



## Petes12 (May 27, 2012)

AfterGlow said:


> I was thinking about Guy, but isn't he in love with... Whatserface, one of the girls in Justice League International?
> 
> John Stewart, well, having a character which is both gay and black, now that would be progressive. So I doubt it
> 
> ...



cyborg is black too. lol


----------



## Sunuvmann (May 27, 2012)

I wouldnt be suprised by Booster Gold. I mean they could totally do the Captain Jack Harkness thing of "yeah, I like dudes? So what? A few centuries in the future that isn't exactly an issue lol."


----------



## Petes12 (May 27, 2012)

TittyNipple said:


> Cyborg? *Too much of a badass* in Teen Titans.


----------



## mali (May 27, 2012)

When youve got gay heroes like Apollo and Midnight, being badass is not an excuse


----------



## Sunuvmann (May 27, 2012)

TittyNipple said:


> Guy Gardner has hard nipples like me, so obviously not him.
> 
> Cyborg? Too much of a badass in Teen Titans.


_I mean, they're soldiers. We're talking, yeah, they're gay, but we're not talking RuPaul, Elton John gay, we're talking 'Brokeback Mountain' gay. -Wanda Sykes_

Badass and gay isn't really mutually exclusive. Just look at Bunker. (only gay DC character coming to mind)

The reason I think might be John Stewart is because having been a marine, it'd go with the whole repeal of DADT. Since with like Marvel they're doing the keeping relevant with the world's news thing.


----------



## AfterGlow (May 27, 2012)

Petes12 said:


> cyborg is black too. lol



He's black, but he's a cyborg, his struggle between human - machine is above any ethnicity. JS is more of a black superhero.

He's a kid struggling with being human, add in struggle with sexuality as well, and it's not even that big a deal, just another layer to the struggle.


----------



## Narcissus (May 29, 2012)

On another note, the so-called One Million Moms is trying to rally against this and Northstar's marriage. Considering their failing track record, I'm pretty sure the results are going to be amusing.


----------



## Rabbit and Rose (May 29, 2012)

I hope it's superman.


----------



## Rankaiten (May 29, 2012)

I hope it wont be batman or superman. Being fucking gay would ruin their image as ideal hero's. 

"ITS A BIRD? ... ITS A PLANE? ... NO ITS A FLYING HOMOSEXUAL IN TIGHTS!"


----------



## Hunter (May 29, 2012)

As long as it doesn't destroy my childhood, It's all good.
Can't be Superman or Batman, they've been banging chicks for years.


----------



## Elias (May 29, 2012)

Narcissus said:


> On another note, the so-called One Million Moms is trying to rally against this and Northstar's marriage. Considering their failing track record, I'm pretty sure the results are going to be amusing.



>Making a superhero who's weakness is 'wood' gay

ahahahahahaha

Oh DC. You so silly.


----------



## dream (May 29, 2012)

Heh, I don't mind Alan Scott being gay.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (May 29, 2012)

Make it someone nobody cares about. Like Animal Man. Or the first Blue Beetle...


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 29, 2012)

Onomatopoeia said:


> Make it someone nobody cares about. Like *Animal Man. *Or the first Blue Beetle...



*rolls up newpaper*

No, No No No


----------



## The Pink Ninja (May 29, 2012)

*Wonders how this will jibe with AS's kids*


----------



## Mael (May 29, 2012)

The Pink Ninja said:


> *Wonders how this will jibe with AS's kids*



He was confused.


----------



## Sarry (May 29, 2012)

Hmm, I thought it would be batman that was chosen to be gay...since there was a lot of gay interpretations during the earlier years of the series


----------



## Nightblade (May 29, 2012)

The Pink Ninja said:


> *Wonders how this will jibe with AS's kids*


like father like son.


----------



## Petes12 (May 29, 2012)

The Pink Ninja said:


> *Wonders how this will jibe with AS's kids*



They went the way of wally's brats. Alan Scott is young now


----------



## Nightblade (May 29, 2012)

Allan: I WROTE THE BOOK ON WILLPOWER U WHORE!


----------



## DoflaMihawk (May 29, 2012)

It's a MAJOR DC character, so it won't be any random guy nobody likes.


----------



## Petes12 (May 29, 2012)

definition of major is pretty subjective. alan scott is the top 'JSA' character


----------



## ninjaneko (May 29, 2012)

I am a bit ambivalent about this. On the one hand, it's cool they'd make a major character gay. On the other hand, it risks coming off as kind of a random retcon; I don't like that "...Since when?!" feeling. But I guess superhero comics are known for retconning a lot, so whatever.

That was one of the problems I had with Willow from Buffy being gay; you could clearly see that development/trait wasn't even a twinkle in Joss Whedon's eye for the first few seasons. Like the SpikexBuffy thing, it felt like they just ran out of ideas for keeping things interesting. If they'd at least made her a little more ambiguous early on the transition would have been better IMO.


----------



## Narcissus (May 29, 2012)

ninjaneko said:


> That was one of the problems I had with Willow from Buffy being gay; you could clearly see that development/trait wasn't even a twinkle in Joss Whedon's eye for the first few seasons.



Joss Whedon always wanted a gay character in his show, and wasn't sure if he wanted to make it Xander or Willow. So he dropped innuendo here and there in the earlier seasons (Xander and Larry, Vampire Willow in "The Wish") while still showing them in heterosexual relationships. Obviously, he ended up choosing Willow.

So Willow becoming a lesbian wasn't random.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 29, 2012)

DoflaMihawk said:


> It's a MAJOR DC character, so it won't be any random guy nobody likes.



The real Tweet is establish character not major, also major does not mean Iconic so it is no one that holds a large fanbase.

They already introduced all the big characters into the new reboot, it will be someone they havent introduced yet.


----------



## Xaosin (May 29, 2012)

Onomatopoeia said:


> Make it someone nobody cares about. Like Animal Man. Or the first Blue Beetle...



Or Cassandra Cain .

Or at least Aquaman or something, make him a bisexual fish lover.


----------



## Lee-Sensei (May 29, 2012)

Hopefully it's Batman, Robin (anyone), or Wonder Woman.


----------



## Murdoc (May 29, 2012)




----------



## Mael (May 29, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Sources say Alan Scott of the Green Lantern Corps.

I have zero clue where anything of the Batfamily or Superman is coming from.


----------



## Mathias124 (May 29, 2012)

I bet its the guy wearing a tight spandex 

all superheroes in DC are gay


----------



## Glued (May 29, 2012)

Mathias124 said:


> I bet its the guy wearing a tight spandex
> *
> all superheroes in DC are gay*



Lobo says no

[YOUTUBE]HpFplmMcjOE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Romanticide (May 29, 2012)

I'm thinking it'll be someone from the Bat Family.


----------



## Revolution (May 30, 2012)

Marvel beat them by 5+ years when Ben Grimm announced he was Jewish - oh, wait


----------



## Redshadow49 (May 30, 2012)

Mathias124 said:


> I bet its the guy wearing a tight spandex
> 
> all superheroes in DC are gay



They would definitely fit in at a LGBT parade


----------



## Level7N00b (May 30, 2012)

Lupin III said:


> Poison Ivy and Harley Quinn.



Arent they bisexual, with each other only? 



Unlosing Ranger said:


> Don't worry it's aquaman.



Don't screw around UR.


----------



## Bart (May 30, 2012)

Ermm so what? ...


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (May 30, 2012)

As long as it's not wally west I don't care.


----------



## Rabbit and Rose (May 30, 2012)

I hope it's one of those skinny little teens, like Robin, yeah. He can pair up with beast boy.


----------



## On and On (May 30, 2012)

Reread the article just to be sure it was gonna be a guy. Kind of excited to see this


----------



## Mijuu (May 30, 2012)

AfterGlow said:


> I can assure you it won't be one of the house-hold names. Supes, Bats, WW, MM, GL and those around that level are off the table.
> 
> It's probably somebody around Booster Gold's level.



Why couldnt they do Wonderwoman??


----------



## soulnova (May 31, 2012)

Wonder Woman would be a good choice. Because, well, you know... Coming from a woman-only island...


----------



## Joakim3 (May 31, 2012)

Batman....... please enter the dark, wet and isolated Batcave


----------



## Edward Newgate (Jun 1, 2012)

Yeah, it's Allan Scott the Green Lantern.


----------



## Mael (Jun 1, 2012)

Cthulhu-versailles said:


> As long as it's not wally west I don't care.



You're in luck.  Linda Park still has a future. 

It's Alan Scott of the Green Lantern Corps.

We can stop the speculation now.


----------



## Glued (Jun 1, 2012)

I wonder if Alan Scott is still a Republican like he was before the reboot.

I remember when Alan his wife had their 50th anniversary in an Aquaman comic book.

Aquaman ordered his dolphins to fetch him a chest. He hands Alan the chest and it is filled with gold coins.

I remember when Kyle Rayner helped Alan to save the soul of his wife from an evil doll who tried to replace her.

[YOUTUBE]elTPMgkvWU4[/YOUTUBE]

Goodbye old Alan Scott


----------



## Tifa (Jun 1, 2012)

Batman and Robin?


----------



## Glued (Jun 1, 2012)

Tifa said:


> Batman and Robin?



alan scott



The original green lantern

"Evil never wins"- Alan Scott


----------



## korican04 (Jun 1, 2012)

Alan Scott's son used to be gay, they probably just skipped the middle man and made him gay.


----------



## Hand Banana (Jun 1, 2012)

Glad it's not a minority or any of the Flashes.


----------



## Stalin (Jun 1, 2012)

Still kind of lame, really. He;s just a an old legendary character who doesn't do much. Unless you wanna do a senior citizen romance.


----------



## superattackpea (Jun 1, 2012)

Mael said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You sir have committed a blasphemy


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jun 1, 2012)

Yeah, he gets his Green Lantern powers from a different source than the Corps!


----------



## Mael (Jun 1, 2012)

superattackpea said:


> You sir have committed a blasphemy





Seto Kaiba said:


> Yeah, he gets his Green Lantern powers from a different source than the Corps!



Whatever, same difference. 

*pays little attention to the Lanterns, likes Flash instead*

Only green I'd pay attention to is the Hulk.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 1, 2012)

Mael said:


> Whatever, same difference.
> 
> *pays little attention to the Lanterns,* likes Flash instead**
> 
> Only green I'd pay attention to is the Hulk.



The only thing that really matters here, .


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 1, 2012)

Somebody needs to make a continuing web-comic about the adventures of Hulk with a Green Lantern ring.


----------



## TenshiNeko (Jun 1, 2012)

Green Lantern. ok. Not that I care much, I just wondered which one it would be.

Is this really that big a deal? Sailor Moon had a gay couple in the anime, and that was 20 years ago.


----------



## soulnova (Jun 1, 2012)

TenshiNeko said:


> Green Lantern. ok. Not that I care much, I just wondered which one it would be.
> 
> Is this really that big a deal? Sailor Moon had a gay couple in the anime, and that was 20 years ago.



Yep, I didn't hear an uproar about it. At least I don't remember my mother complaining -much- at the time. I was like 11-12 and my little sister was 6-7. I believe my sister only realized they were a couple until the end of the series. For her it was just "They are BFF!! ". 

Then we got Ranma 1/2 and Sailor Moon Stars, so shit just got weird from there.


----------



## Glued (Jun 1, 2012)

TenshiNeko said:


> Green Lantern. ok. Not that I care much, I just wondered which one it would be.
> 
> Is this really that big a deal? Sailor Moon had a gay couple in the anime, and that was 20 years ago.



There have been gay characters in DC comics for a while like Maggie Sawyer, The Brain, Mallah, Obsidian, Starman and Tazmanian Tiger.

Alan Scott despite being the first is more obscure than a huge portion of Green Lantern Mythos like Hal Jordan, Kyle Rayner, Jon Stewart, or Kilowog

This is just a publicity stunt by DC, nothing more.

DC says a major member of the DC universe aka Green Lantern, but  which Green Lantern.

They're hyping it up as a big change, when its really not.


----------



## Bioness (Jun 1, 2012)

I'm okay with this.


----------



## Blue (Jun 1, 2012)

Ugh, snogging, gross

who the fuck sucks face on a runway?


----------



## Cyphon (Jun 1, 2012)

First my feelings. Having a gay character is all good. I am with those who say it shouldn't be a change to something already established though just to be more modern or with the times or whatever. I don't read DC or know much about the characters so I can't comment specifically but seeing it come out of nowhere for an established character would be lame.

As for the publicity part or whatever. Do you really think it will draw in gay fans who don't already read comics? IMO this almost seems like it will backfire more than anything else. You may alienate current readers which seems far easier to do than to bring in new readers. What does everyone think about that? I am not sure if I am on the right track as I don't know how well comics draw in new readers and what specific places they bring them in from. I just know it would take a lot to get me to start reading comics as I have never been big into it and I can't see non fans (gay or straight) joining from something like this whether it be a gay character or something that would draw in a straight guy.


----------



## Toroxus (Jun 1, 2012)

Who is this alienating?


----------



## Cyphon (Jun 1, 2012)

Toroxus said:


> Who is this alienating?



"Hardcore" straight fans who wouldn't want to read a main gay character. Should be obvious.

I don't know how many of those there are but I am sure some exist.


----------



## SageMaster (Jun 1, 2012)

This is such a shitty move by DC, because they're just exploiting the shock value of making a character gay for publicity. 

"Hey look, we're making a MAJOR character gay! Look how liberal we are! Oh, we changed the least known of the Lanterns because we obviously wouldn't make someone that important gay lol"

Fucking stupid.


----------



## Toroxus (Jun 1, 2012)

Cyphon said:


> "Hardcore" straight fans who wouldn't want to read a main gay character. Should be obvious.
> 
> I don't know how many of those there are but I am sure some exist.



Clearly DC considered this and thought it was more beneficial to go ahead with it anyways.


----------



## Cyphon (Jun 1, 2012)

Toroxus said:


> Clearly DC considered this and thought it was more beneficial to go ahead with it anyways.



True. 

However, I am asking what everyone here thinks. Do you think it would draw in more gay readers or alienate more straight readers who don't want to see something like that?


----------



## Toroxus (Jun 1, 2012)

Honestly, I couldn't care less about people who rage quit over reality.


----------



## Cyphon (Jun 1, 2012)

Toroxus said:


> Honestly, I couldn't care less about people who rage quit over reality.



You don't have to care about them. That still didn't answer my question. 

*Do you believe it will bring in more readers than it alienates?*


----------



## Elias (Jun 1, 2012)

No one will care in a few weeks. It'll get a bit of press just like when Superman 'renounced' his US citizenship. 

This book will probably get canceled anyways. Not because they made him gay, but because no one gives a fuck about Earth-2.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Jun 1, 2012)

Calling alan Scott a Major DC character is like calling Goliath, Falcon, or the trapster a Major marvel character....


----------



## Glued (Jun 1, 2012)

Cyphon said:


> True.
> 
> However, I am asking what everyone here thinks. Do you think it would draw in more gay readers or alienate more straight readers who don't want to see something like that?



Prior to the reboot, Alan Scott's son was gay. Comic readers know this. 

The only reason Robinson asked Dan Didio to turn Alan gay was because his son no longer exists.

I'm serious this is the only reason why they're making Alan gay, because his gay son no longer exists.

Alan is simply filling a minority quota.


----------



## Cyphon (Jun 1, 2012)

Ben Grimm said:


> Prior to the reboot, Alan Scott's son was gay. Comic readers know this.
> 
> The only reason Robinson asked Dan Didio to turn Alan gay was because his son no longer exists.
> 
> ...



Okay. That makes sense. 

So do you think it will add some readers or just stay where it was at before?


----------



## Glued (Jun 1, 2012)

Cyphon said:


> Okay. That makes sense.
> 
> So do you think it will add some readers or just stay where it was at before?



Initially the shock value will bring people, but after a few months it may peter out.


Robinson had a great run in the past with his Starman.

However

Robinson also created one of the worst comic books ever in history known as "Cry for Justice."


----------



## Toroxus (Jun 1, 2012)

Cyphon said:


> You don't have to care about them. That still didn't answer my question.
> 
> *Do you believe it will bring in more readers than it alienates?*



Yes, because the makers of the comic think so, and they are the experts.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 1, 2012)

Don't make Batman gay 

Edit: Wow at who it is lol.


----------



## kazuri (Jun 1, 2012)

So are they writing this as he realizes he is gay, and its well written and profound relating to people who suppressed their gayness because of societal views but later realized it?

Or are they just going to ignore his past?


----------



## Glued (Jun 1, 2012)

kazuri said:


> So are they writing this as he realizes he is gay, and its well written and profound relating to people who suppressed their gayness because of societal views but later realized it?
> 
> Or are they just going to ignore his past?



The entire dc universe was rebooted last August in Flashpoint

Everyone's past has been altered and changed. Alan has been de-aged. His children no longer exist.


----------



## kazuri (Jun 1, 2012)

Ah, I didnt think that included their "fictional" past.

Either way, it would have been a much better story my way.(even though I only read the pics on the last page)!


----------



## T7 Bateman (Jun 2, 2012)

Well at least it ain't flash but looking at the page looks like Green Lantern be putting it in lol.


----------



## Stringer (Jun 2, 2012)

I just looked him up in wiki since I couldn't remember who he was. Turns out his powers are weak against wood, rofl no joke. Everything makes sense now.


----------



## the box (Jun 2, 2012)

why? this is stupid


----------



## TenshiNeko (Jun 2, 2012)

It's just in this one story he'll come out as gay. Some people will buy it because they like the idea, others will buy it out of curiosity just to see how the story goes.  It's not like DC is going to turn it into a yaoi porn doujin or anything. 2 guys have a relationship.... not a real big deal these days


I think if it alienates any straight readers it will just be for this story. After that, the fact that he's gay probably won't be mentioned much. I don't imagine he'll show up to fight villains and announce, "I'm here to rescue you, and I'm gay!"


----------



## Stalin (Jun 2, 2012)

Its really hype over nothing. If its going to be an Au story, at least do it with an actual major DC character. Maybe, one of the major green lanterns, like Hal jorden or kyle rayner. Thats showing balls right there.


----------



## Pilaf (Jun 2, 2012)

the box said:


> why? this is stupid



They specifically did it to frustrate people like you.


----------



## Mijuu (Jun 2, 2012)

Unshaken Faith said:


> I just looked him up in wiki since I couldn't remember who he was. Turns out his powers are weak against wood, rofl no joke. Everything makes sense now.




Honestly.


I think they trolled us.


----------



## Darklyre (Jun 2, 2012)

Toroxus said:


> Yes, because the makers of the comic think so, and they are the experts.



DC's editorial staff has been consistently more retarded than Marvel's for the past decade or two.

Even with One More Day and Loeb's Red Hulk and Loeb's Ultimates.

At this point I wouldn't bet on DC knowing how to _spell_ "comics," much less sell them.


----------



## Bart (Jun 2, 2012)

Unshaken Faith said:


> I just looked him up in wiki since I couldn't remember who he was. Turns out his powers are weak against wood, rofl no joke. Everything makes sense now.



Haha so funny ...

Being sarcastic obviously ...


----------



## Stringer (Jun 2, 2012)

Mijuu said:


> Honestly.
> 
> I think they trolled us.


Depends on how you see it, but basically yeah, this was just a publicity stunt.




			
				Bart said:
			
		

> Haha so funny ...
> 
> Being sarcastic obviously ...


erm... okay?


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 2, 2012)

Stalin said:


> Its really hype over nothing. If its going to be an Au story, at least do it with an actual major DC character. Maybe, one of the major green lanterns, like Hal jorden or kyle rayner. Thats showing balls right there.



Hal's a massive ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) anyway.


----------



## Ae (Jun 3, 2012)

Can't wait to see Ryan Reynolds in the sequel lulz


----------



## blackbird (Jun 3, 2012)

Even if it's not Robin,

*Spoiler*: __ 



it's Robin.


----------



## Rima (Jun 5, 2012)

^ It's the Green Lantern.


----------



## Glued (Jun 5, 2012)

Rima said:


> ^ It's the Green Lantern.



Its one of the Green Lanterns, Alan Scott, who is by far less popular than Hal Jordan, Kyle rayner, Jon Stewart, Guy Gardner or even Kilowog.

Alan Scott isn't even Justice League of America.

He's a C list hero from a B list team, the Justice Society of America.

Hell at times he drops down to an obscure D list hero.

At one point Alan Scott became the sidekick of a dog. He got replaced in his own title by a dog.


----------



## Mider T (Jun 5, 2012)

Masterpiece said:


> Can't wait to see Ryan Reynolds in the sequel lulz



What does Ryan Reynolds have to do with this?  Different Green Lantern, different universe, etc.


----------



## Kue (Jun 6, 2012)

Major DC Character... wasn't he a major character way back in the golden age?

I think DC was really deceiving.  They should have picked a character that was better known.  I would have picked one of the Robins or Cyborg.


----------



## FoxxyKat (Jun 6, 2012)

Wow, really? I wonder why they're doing this now.

Anyway, even if it is a stunt, I'm pretty proud to see this.


----------

